# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Jimmy Cliff FREE SHOW Louisville KY

## NKY

July 4th at the Louisville KY waterfront park. Jimmy Cliff is scheduled to play at 8:45 followed by fireworks at 10:00!!!!

http://www.waterfrontindependencefestival.com/schedule

----------

